# DOSbox och svenskt tangentbord

## klockren

Hupp! Försöker få igång en hel del gamla retrospel (min tråd om gamepaden är fortfarande öppen...), nu har turen kommit till Warcraft2 som jag tänkte köra genom DOSbox. Börjar med att montera spelkatalogen (Z:\>mount C /home/jonas/oldgames/war2). Problem uppstår när jag ska byta enhet till C:, det går nämligen inte att skriva kolon (:). Inga andra svenska tecken fungerar heller. Jag kör via konsol i KDE och har gjort de ändringar för teckentabeller etc som finns beskrivna i tråden om "Gentoo för svenska".

Har läst igenom DOSbox man-sidor och försökt fippla med teckenuppsättningen genom att trycka Ctrl-F1, men inte lyckats. Behöver lite hjälp!

----------

## 30726

Har ingen aning om hur man ändrar tangentbordslayout i DOSbox, men du skriver i alla fall ett kolon med shift+ö, / med - och \ med '.

Har väl hänt ganska ofta att man tvingats sitta och använda engelsk layout på ett svenskt tangentbord.   :Razz: 

----------

## enrique

Det skulle være muligt. Jeg har ikke fået det helt til at virke med Dansk endnu, men prøv at læse det her: http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?page=dosbox.conf%2Fsdl

Led efter "mapperfile" (uden ")

Husk at starte dosbox med: dosbox -conf configurations_fil.txt (eller hvad du nu kalder den)

Et udsnit fra min mapperfile ser sådan her ud:

```
key_semicolon "key 59" 

key_quote "key 39" 

key_backslash "key 92" 

key_lshift "key 304" 

key_z "key 122" 

key_x "key 120" 

key_c "key 99" 

key_v "key 118" 

key_b "key 98" 

key_n "key 110" 

key_m "key 109" 

key_comma "key 44" 

key_period "key 46" 

key_slash "key 47" 

key_rshift "key 303" 

key_lctrl "key 306" 

key_lalt "key 308" 

key_space "key 32" 

key_ralt "key 307" 

key_rctrl "key 305"
```

----------

## klockren

tln: Jovisst måste man använda amerikansk layout ibland, och vore det så enkelt skulle jag inte fråga  :Wink:   Problemet är att Å Ä ioch Ö är helt döda som tangenter i dosbox.

enrique: Jag verkar inte ha någon "mapperfile" alls på mitt system. Jag kopierade din till en textfil och laddade den vid start av dosbox, men det hjälpte inte. Startade med

```

dosbox -conf ~/.dosbox/conf.txt

```

får då upp

```

CONFIG:Loading settings from config file /home/jonas/.dosbox/conf.txt

ALSA:Client initialised [65:0]

MIDI:Opened device:alsa

```

men tangenterna är fortfarande helt stendöda.

----------

## enrique

Jeg synes heller ikke at jeg lige kan få det til at virke...  :Sad: 

Prøv at læse:  http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?page=FAQ%2FI+can+not+type+slash

Og kig i dosbox fora: http://vogons.zetafleet.com/index.php?c=7

----------

## klockren

Tack! Jag får väl helt enkelt trycka ALT+58 i fortsättningen, det viktiga är att jag kan använda programmet!

----------

## MdaG

Har samma problem här. Det är psykiskt påfrestande att tvingas använda alt+47, alt+58 hela tiden... Konstigt är det också eftersom det fungerar utmärkt i XP.

*edit*

Har hittat en lösning som funkar. Skapa en fil ~/.dosbox.conf

och spara följande i den:

```

[autoexec]

# -- Lines in this section will be run at startup.

mount c "<din sökväg>"

mount d "<sökväg till CD>" -t cdrom

c:
```

Sen startar du dosbox med:

```
dosbox -conf ~/.dosbox.conf
```

Så behöver du inte tänka på de jobbiga tecknen... Funkar för mig i alla fall.  :Cool: 

----------

## MdaG

DOSbox var ju riktigt fint ju. Kan sitta och lira gamla klassiker som "Day of the Tentacle" eller "I have no mouth and I must scream" utan problem. Synd bara att jag måste motionera CPU:n för att det inte ska sega så *svordom*. Nån som vet hur man snabbar upp DOSbox utan att låta processorn jobba 80%+ ?

----------

## Marx

Man behöver skaffa en extern keymap laddare, t.ex. en från FreeDOS för att få Svenskt Tangentbord.

----------

## Yarrick

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> DOSbox var ju riktigt fint ju. Kan sitta och lira gamla klassiker som "Day of the Tentacle" eller "I have no mouth and I must scream" utan problem. Synd bara att jag måste motionera CPU:n för att det inte ska sega så *svordom*. Nån som vet hur man snabbar upp DOSbox utan att låta processorn jobba 80%+ ?

 

Dott och liknande spel trivs nog bäst i scummvm[.org]

----------

## MdaG

 *Yarrick wrote:*   

>  *MdaG wrote:*   DOSbox var ju riktigt fint ju. Kan sitta och lira gamla klassiker som "Day of the Tentacle" eller "I have no mouth and I must scream" utan problem. Synd bara att jag måste motionera CPU:n för att det inte ska sega så *svordom*. Nån som vet hur man snabbar upp DOSbox utan att låta processorn jobba 80%+ ? 
> 
> Dott och liknande spel trivs nog bäst i scummvm[.org]

 

Hur installerar jag DOS-program i Gentoo? Jag antar att jag installerar via DOSbox och sedan kör jag scummVM. Är det rätt tänkt?

----------

## torklingberg

För att starta spelet fungerar det också bra att skriva

```
dosbox ./spel.exe
```

./ är nödvändigt.

----------

## torklingberg

Förresten, är det någon som vet hur man kommer ur dosbox när något spel använder musen? Musen sitter fast i dosboxen och Alt+Tab fungerar inte. Mitt spel hängde sig så jag fick trycka Ctrl+Alt+F4, och köra 'pkill dosbox'.

----------

## MdaG

 *torklingberg wrote:*   

> Förresten, är det någon som vet hur man kommer ur dosbox när något spel använder musen? Musen sitter fast i dosboxen och Alt+Tab fungerar inte. Mitt spel hängde sig så jag fick trycka Ctrl+Alt+F4, och köra 'pkill dosbox'.

 

alt + F10 tror jag gör det... eller så var det ctrl...

----------

